# Bricks for shark weight?



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I love to yak out lines for shark and reds. Often 300-500yds. I do not like reeling them in. It takes forever and often times there's 700lbs of seaweed involved.

I use large 8oz spider weights but recently I heard about guys using bricks as weights. They'd secure the brick to the main leader with 2-4lb test mono, and it would just break off if they hooked into anything. 

Anyone tried this? Seems like it would work and make reeling line back in easier.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

It works fine, just use a little heavier line (10-20#). Just the inital drop of the brick is enough to snap 2-4# line as well as crabs & other non target fish jerking on it.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

My opinion is i have more hook ups just past the 3rd bar not so far and yes brichs tied with 15 lb test work good.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Another Option*

Another idea might be install an screw eye on the bottom end of the spider wt...
secure the 10#-20# to the main eye of the spider wt and tie the bottom end
to the main line....That way you got the spider to hold the bait then you can
break the lighter line and reel in the rig with the spider backward...
My $0.02
Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Do the bricks hold well, or do they slide across the bottom in a current?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

i deleted a post i wrote cause it was a plastic milk jug with sand and water(i did this as a kid) which would be adding pollution. bricks on the other hand would eventually degrade. prolly need more than one though.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

I have used bricks alot when the surf is big. Also filed solo cops with cement and made an eye with metal coat hanger. Peel off the cup. I use ten lb test. Works good. Sux real bad when they dont break away though!


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I nearly broke a toe at San Luis Pass a few years ago when I kicked a brick in waist deep water... I've never used them but some folks use sandbags. Cheap, very biodegradable, take up less room and weigh less in the back of the truck

jc


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

If the seaweed is bad it don,t matter if you use a brick or an 8ox spider it ruins the trip.The only time I used bricks were running out gang hooked bonitas n rays with my penn 80 on a banana stick with a braid tuna belt.We had a fighting chair mounted on the bed of a 1975 f100.Never hooked up with nothing but a shrimp boat.I have caught all my good sharks casting just past the 3rd bar with whitting heads fishon my brothers.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

With all the modern hardware available, why would you use a brick... Hmmm, well I guess it worked for the cavemen...


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

What some guys who fish the big rigs do is put a float line on their leader.

That serves two purposes. If they get their line cut by smacks, or something, they know where their leader is and can paddle out and retrieve it. Secondly, if they don't get a pickup, they can paddle out to their leader and remove their sinker when they are ready to reel back in.

I'm not crazy about using anything you have to break off and leave out there.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

bigfost said:


> I'm not crazy about using anything you have to break off and leave out there.


I feel the same way.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

On again I learn from BF. leader floats seem like a great route.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=29.023750,-96.505080


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

mullethead00 said:


> On again I learn from BF. leader floats seem like a great route.


They are actually a second line and float that's attached to the leader, usually at the top swivel, so they are extra trouble to deal with, but they do have their advantages.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Always easier when you can just cast from the bank (like this weekend). I was surprised at the number of small bonnet heads caught in the surf this weekend. Maybe they followed the sargassum in. I managed on nice red, no bricks or floats needed..


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

mullethead00 said:


> Always easier when you can just cast from the bank (like this weekend). I was surprised at the number of small bonnet heads caught in the surf this weekend. Maybe they followed the sargassum in. I managed on nice red, no bricks or floats needed..


Where did you fish, and how bad was the seaweed? I read on another board that the weed is so bad at HI that it was unfishable.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

bigfost said:


> Where did you fish, and how bad was the seaweed? I read on another board that the weed is so bad at HI that it was unfishable.


I posted a report in the report section, but seems like us surfers should also post here so people who can benefit most see them.

Started off at HI around 2:00pm. Drove a couple miles East, trying to get past spring breakers. Everyone I talked to was complaining about weed and hardheads. I casted 2 lines and in 3min had hardheads and weed. Weed was a mix of sauerkraut and sargassum. I decided to relocate. I drove to the ICW, but water was very muddy/milky, so headed back down Bolivar. I stopped about 1 mile East of rollover. By this time the tides was running out and the water looked a bit cleaner.

At this spot I was able to keep lines in the water. Still had issues with hard heads, but weed was bearable. Hooked the red in the second gut on a line that was soaking for ~10min. He bit half a shrimp on a 1/0 circle, on the bait rod. Was about a 15min fight. Worked hard to get him back ASAP since I hate making them fight so long.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Nice Red and thanks for the info! Heading to Surfside Mon afternoon. Do you know if the Springbreakers are still there and any weed report?


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I fished Sat afternoon at Surfside. Things were very busy in town, but not too bad farther out the beach. I went in at Rd 5 and was able to find a place to fish. There were lots of people on the beach, but it was a mixture of families and other fishermen.

There is a good line of weed at the tide line, but I fished for 5 hours and it never balled up on me. I also did not encounter the hardheads (miracle!). I just had crab trouble. They are back and they were voracious. I caught one on a spoon tipped with a Gulp strip. When the crabs are hitting lures, you know that they are hungry.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Surf Fishing*

This is the way that we would 'ferry' large baits to the second bar.

First; I have this 15 foot fiberglass spinning rod that is good for surf fishing or tomato stakes; whatever.

I would cast a 5 oz Sputnik sinker out as far as I could and let it settle.

The rest of the day; I could slide rather large baits down the line of hte 'trolley' rod. I have releases where, when a fish does bite the bait, it will release to let you fight the fish on a lighter 'fighting rod.

At the end of the day, you could retrieve the sputnik with the long rod.

A 15 ft rod in a 5 foot PVC spike will give you 20 feet clearance which will work with small to moderate breakers. Heavy surf? I don't think so.

Yes; this is 'Trolley' Fishing normally done off a pier. The piers are loaded this time of the year with March Madness'.

You are also outside the weeds(in most cases). C2


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I have contribuited to a large brick deposit off the seawall and 37th street.


----------

